
Ask HN: Good Python Machine Learning Codebases to read? - atg_abhishek
Hi everyone! Looking for codebases in Python doing machine learning to follow the practice of reading high quality code as a way to improve (not looking for framework or library codebases but codebases that are trying to solve problems - e.g. recommendation system for movies, etc.)<p>Would be a bonus to have well structured and commented code (not new to programming or machine learning but looking to improve)<p>(Partially inspired by this thread - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=9896369)<p>Thanks!
======
kalendos
You can take a look at Open Source Kaggle solutions.

\- [https://github.com/davidgasquez/kaggle-
airbnb](https://github.com/davidgasquez/kaggle-airbnb) (I'm the author)

\- [https://github.com/benanne/kaggle-
galaxies](https://github.com/benanne/kaggle-galaxies)

\-
[https://github.com/rafacarrascosa/samr](https://github.com/rafacarrascosa/samr)

